
Django on Jython: Minding the Gap - jholloway7
http://zyasoft.com/pythoneering/2008/01/django-on-jython-minding-gap.html
======
wehriam
What's the use case of Django on Jython?

~~~
wmf
Performance? Deployment? Enterprisey marketing BS?

